# SBL - Signature Metals



## ozewolf (12 January 2007)

SBL, interesting stock to follow....
Over 2Mill buyers @ 0.018, however only a few sellers at 0.020 up
to 0.027...

Any feedback (worth a punt ?)...

Ozewolf


----------



## ozewolf (13 February 2007)

*SBL - SIGNATURE BRANDS...*

Anyone been watching SBL...
it appears that sellers are holding back for whatever reason...

May miss a chance to quickly clear a few $$$.

Ozewolf


----------



## ozewolf (19 February 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

SBL on trading hold till Wednesday...


----------



## Ang (26 February 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Worth a look at now if it breaks 3.7 cents.
Any one in?
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## ozewolf (26 February 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

SBL - looking HOT...don't miss out - resistance @.035 and testing 0.04 by end week


----------



## Ang (26 February 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



			
				ozewolf said:
			
		

> SBL - looking HOT...don't miss out - resistance @.035 and testing 0.04 by end week



How can you say it is going to be 4 cents by the end of the week and resistance is 3.5 cents when the resistance is 3.6 cents????


----------



## Ang (21 March 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Can any one confirm if they have been hearing roumours of a possible take over or Merger with SBL??
Kind regards
Ang


----------



## robandcoll (22 March 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

SBL is a reconstructed company. New directors have been appointed. They will be venturing into resources. What that resource is though has not been announced as yet


----------



## Ang (26 March 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Late announcement today looks promising, even though a small capital raising, however it doesn't say at what price. The price looked good today, I think there is something they are not telling us. The new directors with extensive experience in the resource sector must have something like a uranium licence for the company to issue that many shares to them as an incentive.
Any thoughts?
reg
ang


----------



## Ang (19 April 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

It has broken at 4.4 cents, looking at market depth should close strong.
kind regards
ang


----------



## mickqld (19 April 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Have been watching this one for a month now. Jumped in 3.9cents. Just punting on a resourse announcement on this one. Hopefully patience will be well rewarded.


----------



## TedE (14 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



mickqld said:


> Have been watching this one for a month now. Jumped in 3.9cents. Just punting on a resourse announcement on this one. Hopefully patience will be well rewarded.




Agreed, I got in at 3.4 cents.  I think they'll be making a resource announcement soon.  So I am now waiting patiently.

See ya,
Ted


----------



## hangseng (28 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



TedE said:


> Agreed, I got in at 3.4 cents.  I think they'll be making a resource announcement soon.  So I am now waiting patiently.
> 
> See ya,
> Ted




Also a name change I think you will find to be aligned with resources. The announcement will confirm what has been expected IMO. I concur with you on this. Excellent directors appointed.


----------



## hangseng (29 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



hangseng said:


> Also a name change I think you will find to be aligned with resources. The announcement will confirm what has been expected IMO. I concur with you on this. Excellent directors appointed.




This may be shaping up to be another SSC. Great directors coming on board and it does seem the resource announcement is coming. Worth watching very closely.


----------



## hangseng (29 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



hangseng said:


> This may be shaping up to be another SSC. Great directors coming on board and it does seem the resource announcement is coming. Worth watching very closely.




$2.2m cash on hand
396,508,210 ordinary shares on issue
Market cap $15m

All we need is for a positive resource announcement to add to the positives indicated thus far.


----------



## rub92me (30 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

I think I'm missing something here. How are they supposed to get a resource unless they acquire it?? Or are the new directors going to donate this out of the goodness of their own hearts?


----------



## hangseng (30 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



rub92me said:


> I think I'm missing something here. How are they supposed to get a resource unless they acquire it?? Or are the new directors going to donate this out of the goodness of their own hearts?




Your not missing anything at this point. The past announcements have the required information. SBL with the recent restructure has changed focus completely and that is the reason we now have Woods and Flavell as management.

They will aquire as you indicate and the consideration for this I think you will find is mostly taken care of (initially). The next announcement I would expect to give details of the resource they are to aquire. I would only be speculating as to what this may be, as both Woods and Flavell have experience both base metals and uranium.

For now my investment in SBL is speculative but I am very comfortable with it. The buy side is now indicating to me I have made the right decision. SBL held up very well today considering the market sell down.

SBL is ground floor entry as far as I am concerned (and not without risk), just where I like to come in and have experienced success in doing so. SSC, AAR, GBG, PEN, GSE, WMT, SDL to name a few I choose very carefully and get in early. I do what the mainstream isn't doing, by the time it is apparent what is going and people race in I'm already there. Not always a success but this strategy has worked mostly for me and I am patient.  

I still remember people calling SDL a dog stock, they don't anymore.


----------



## ta2693 (30 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

I think 11m market cap compared with erj 3m. rmg 10m for a company with nothing is not cheap. 
Besides Ascent is reducing its position.


----------



## hangseng (31 May 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



ta2693 said:


> I think 11m market cap compared with erj 3m. rmg 10m for a company with nothing is not cheap.
> Besides Ascent is reducing its position.




Ascent Capital don't maintain a position in every company they are involved with, there role is to reconstruct the company. They have many success stories to hang there hat on as well, perfect examples being DYL, EXT, VRE, WMT amongst others of note.

I have followed Ascent Capital for sometime now and it has proved worthwhile. I am expecting more of the same from SBL.

Remembering the above companies had "nothing" once on reconstruction and not that long ago either.

I haven't just picked SBL out of a raffle barrel, I have them for a very good reason.


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

http://www.ascentcapital.com.au/pastprojects.htm

Ascent Capital website. SBL has recently been added to the past projects list, soon it wil have a link when SBL website is up and running. Note the other companies they have successfully started up.


----------



## ta2693 (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

sbl  rise from 1.5c to 3.5c, almost 100% rise in three month. I think this rise has already taken ascent factor into account by market.


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



ta2693 said:


> sbl  rise from 1.5c to 3.5c, almost 100% rise in three month. I think this rise has already taken ascent factor into account by market.




I think maybe you should have another look. The chart is indicating otherwise and something just to light is that SBL has also retained intellectual property rights that will be producing a royalty income stream.

Today it has a lot of attention again but it is at the resistance point now, so we will see.


----------



## bruno (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

finally lost patience and sold mky today to buy into sbl. also holding ssc imo both look like good entry level stocks. But what do i know  must first venture into spec trading was mky 4 months ago.


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> finally lost patience and sold mky today to buy into sbl. also holding ssc imo both look like good entry level stocks. But what do i know  must first venture into spec trading was mky 4 months ago.




bruno, SBL has today broken a significant resistance barrier and quite strongly. I believe we are about to benefit from whatever it is that is going on. Judging by the extent of the sizeable million+ buys going through today I am very confident that SBL will now move higher.

The chart is looking stronger by the day now.


----------



## bruno (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



hangseng said:


> bruno, SBL has today broken a significant resistance barrier and quite strongly. I believe we are about to benefit from whatever it is that is going on. Judging by the extent of the sizeable million+ buys going through today I am very confident that SBL will now move higher.
> 
> The chart is looking stronger by the day now.




Got to admit Hangseng my knowledge of predicting stocks by looking at charts is minimal. What attracted me to SBL, SSC and MKY for that matter was the quality of the directors and their track record coming on board. 
If you ever have time to give a quick run down of charts i would be very interested


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> Got to admit Hangseng my knowledge of predicting stocks by looking at charts is minimal. What attracted me to SBL, SSC and MKY for that matter was the quality of the directors and their track record coming on board.
> If you ever have time to give a quick run down of charts i would be very interested




Bruno
I am but a lowly learner at charting, I only began using charts for analysis just a few years ago. A great source of learning is Incredible Charts http://www.incrediblecharts.com.au  if you haven't already got it. I also read a lot, so I tend to read a load of analytical information now relating to charting. I believe the reason my analysis is improving is that I already do a lot of analysis on company data, combining the two achieves a great deal of success. I commend people who can achieve success on one factor only and inparticular charts as you are analysing the past and attempting to predict the future based on a rising or falling trend and at times in between.

I strongly advise you read Daryl Guppy' book '36 Strategies for Financial Traders' amongst many other good books available.

Back to SBL. I believe now if anyone isn't in under .041 your chance to will diminish rapidly, if not today then early next week. Looking very much like today though the way trading is going.


----------



## bruno (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

thanks for the info Hangseng will definetly have a look at the website and book. heres hoping for a bright future for sbl


----------



## hangseng (1 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> thanks for the info Hangseng will definetly have a look at the website and book. heres hoping for a bright future for sbl




My pleasure bruno let me know how you get on. Also Tech/A on ASF seems to know what it is all about with charts.


----------



## UPKA (5 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

the buying side is still strong, slowly pushing up the SP, any idea as to when the ann is going to be released?


----------



## daeff (6 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Is something happening here or are we to wait longer for the magical asset

I just don't know what accent boys are up to.


----------



## UPKA (6 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Can someone enlighten me with the following questions:

- can someone give me an idea on what exactly SBL do? 
- the brief company description i have on Etrade saying it operates Juice bar? and now its into resources? whats with the complete turn around? 
- and whats accent's relation with SBL? 

thanks!


----------



## Taurisk (6 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



UPKA said:


> Can someone enlighten me with the following questions:
> 
> - can someone give me an idea on what exactly SBL do?
> - the brief company description i have on Etrade saying it operates Juice bar? and now its into resources? whats with the complete turn around?
> ...




Hi Upka

Accent = Ascent Capital - an investment structure created by the Steinepreis Bros (W.A.) who have been 'rescuing' companies for yonks and making good.  One of 'theirs' was Deep Yellow and many others.

They purchase close-to-bankrupt companies, put some seed capital into it (Ascent), eventually change the managerial staff and CEO and begin looking for investments in the resources sector.

I have just bought some SBL for a short ride (hopefully a good one!).

Hope this helps

Taurisk


----------



## ideaforlife (8 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

A drop of 15% so far today. What does it mean?? Although the market is experiencing some corrections at the moment, but a drop 15% is bit alarming.

Does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## TedE (13 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Hey all,

News will come very soon.

The following document was lodged with ASIC on 8 June:
Form Type: 205
Form Description: Notification Of Resolution
Sub Form Type: 205R
Sub Form Description: General Lodgement​
This must mean announcement coming soon.  Hold on tight.

TedE


----------



## ta2693 (13 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



TedE said:


> Hey all,
> 
> News will come very soon.
> 
> ...




May I please ask where did you get these information? 
and why this mean announcement is coming soon?
Thank you


----------



## hangseng (13 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



TedE said:


> Hey all,
> 
> News will come very soon.
> 
> ...





This would explain the large parcels being bought up last week. Something more to this than a mere change of entity/name form. Oh to be on the inside at times.


----------



## TedE (13 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



ta2693 said:


> May I please ask where did you get these information?
> and why this mean announcement is coming soon?
> Thank you




Got it from ASIC's free alert emails.  You can see a summary for your own eyes at http://www.search.asic.gov.au/cgi-bin/gns030c?acn=106_293_190&juris=9&hdtext=ACN&srchsrc=1


----------



## UPKA (13 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

sorry, what exactly is a "Notification Of Resolution" what does the document indicate? [ give me 100 words please....]


----------



## hangseng (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



UPKA said:


> sorry, what exactly is a "Notification Of Resolution" what does the document indicate? [ give me 100 words please....]




Name and entity change.

I have had this sent to me.
http://www.bellamelmining.com/pdfs/Prospectus.pdf

After doing some checking, I believe you will see this having something to do with SBL. If this is correct then SBL will have a 690,000 ounce gold jorc compliant resource just outside of Kalgoorlie. Bellamel is an unlisted company. There is also a connection with this being Steinepriess, Wood and Flavell (all associated with SBL).

Maybe this is what has been going on over the past two weeks. If confirmed expect SBL shares to be rerated significantly.


----------



## bruno (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



hangseng said:


> Name and entity change.
> 
> I have had this sent to me.
> http://www.bellamelmining.com/pdfs/Prospectus.pdf
> ...




maybe a dumb qustion hangseng but how will Wood, Flavell And Steinepress tie SBL and Bellamelmining together?
Will it  be a joint venture or have i missed that in Bellamelminings prospectus


----------



## hangseng (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> maybe a dumb qustion hangseng but how will Wood, Flavell And Steinepress tie SBL and Bellamelmining together?
> Will it  be a joint venture or have i missed that in Bellamelminings prospectus




bruno
Not exactly sure but it could easily be that SBL will take out the prospectus or maybe just the whole company.

The connection is to close for me to ignore this. I may even be over thinking but I suppose we will find out soon enough and announcement is due in June.


----------



## bruno (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



hangseng said:


> bruno
> Not exactly sure but it could easily be that SBL will take out the prospectus or maybe just the whole company.
> 
> The connection is to close for me to ignore this. I may even be over thinking but I suppose we will find out soon enough and announcement is due in June.




I toatally agree that this to close to ignore hangseng  I just wasnt sure how they would bring it alltogether.


----------



## UPKA (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> I toatally agree that this to close to ignore hangseng  I just wasnt sure how they would bring it alltogether.




This looks like the case, if u go to the Bellamel website, u’ll see its only temporary setup with a simple prospectus with no application form, looks like they don’t plan to release any shares to the public. I could be wrong, as the offer don’t open till the 20th…


----------



## alankew (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Hangseng is this involvement the Ascent boys-havent had time to check myself,as i said i think its a seed capital raising exercise,is this correct


----------



## TedE (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



UPKA said:


> This looks like the case, if u go to the Bellamel website, u’ll see its only temporary setup with a simple prospectus with no application form, looks like they don’t plan to release any shares to the public. I could be wrong, as the offer don’t open till the 20th…




ASIC has the following two documents for Bellamel lodged on the 12th:

764BA Prospectus For Equities - Unquoted


7057 Document Lodged as Condition of S1084/s741(1) Exemption - Prospectus

Now, not sure how much to read into this, but lodging two prospectuses?  Its also got me wondering what S1084 and s741(1) are about (I presume that these are sections of the _Corporations Act_).

Section 741(1) provides that:
(1) ASIC may:​
(a) exempt a person from a provision of this Chapter; or
(b) declare that this Chapter applies to a person as if specified provisions were omitted, modified or varied as specified in the declaration.​This falls within Chapter 6D of the Act which deals with fundraising and is mostly about disclosure requirements when offering securities, the procedure for fundraising and remedies for misstatement.  So, yeah, if this is going to be public, why would ASIC exempt them from the Chapter 6D requirements.

No idea what S1084 is about.  A google search indicates that it may have something to do with ASIC's powers under the old Corporations Law.

Anyway, unquoted equities... also not sure what to read into that, but again I'd think that suggests that wherever Bellamel is going, it isn't public.

And I agree, I think there is significance in the Wood/Flavel - SBL/Bellamel link.

As always, DYOR.

Ted


----------



## hangseng (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



alankew said:


> Hangseng is this involvement the Ascent boys-havent had time to check myself,as i said i think its a seed capital raising exercise,is this correct




Ascent are involved and I now know where the gold lease is, 20kms from Kalgoorlie in highly prospective gold country as they point out in the prospectus.

SBL will have a change of entity. Will this have anythig to do with Belamel? we will have to wait and see.

I have had a very strong whisper that uranium is going to be a part of the resource of SBL, very strong and reliable whisper actually. Once the ann comes out we will know what this is all about.

Looking very good though.


----------



## adobee (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Hi, Just read through all posts for this. As a beginner can you give me some sought of idea of what would be expected share price wise when their is a change in entity ? As a beginner I am a bit confused as to why a juice company becomes a mining company, Is this a back door entry for another company ?


----------



## TedE (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



hangseng said:


> I have had a very strong whisper that uranium is going to be a part of the resource of SBL, very strong and reliable whisper actually. Once the ann comes out we will know what this is all about.



I sincerely hope that the magical "U" word is involved, though I still think it will be great regardless of whether it is U or Au.

Ted


----------



## ideaforlife (14 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



adobee said:


> Hi, Just read through all posts for this. As a beginner can you give me some sought of idea of what would be expected share price wise when their is a change in entity ? As a beginner I am a bit confused as to why a juice company becomes a mining company, Is this a back door entry for another company ?




Hi, from my understanding, it's a mining company has bought the shell (SBL) as an entry into the market to raise capital. The process is easier than starting for scratch to go public. You might try to google "public shell" to read a full definition. 

Hope this is what you mean.


----------



## bruno (15 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

3 different buys 1.5 , .8 & .5 mill all within 20 minutes of each other on a relitively quiet day. 
Any thoughts


----------



## UPKA (15 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> 3 different buys 1.5 , .8 & .5 mill all within 20 minutes of each other on a relitively quiet day.
> Any thoughts




low volume, nothing to worry abt, if u look at the buy side, the demand is still strong, every price level there r at least 1m buy orders waiting... if ann do come out, this one will definately fly!!


----------



## bruno (15 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



UPKA said:


> low volume, nothing to worry abt, if u look at the buy side, the demand is still strong, every price level there r at least 1m buy orders waiting... if ann do come out, this one will definately fly!!




not worried about low volume, more interested in the large buys so close together.
some more half mill buys in the last hour seem to have driven sp down but i agree that sbl may be the goods


----------



## hangseng (15 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> not worried about low volume, more interested in the large buys so close together.
> some more half mill buys in the last hour seem to have driven sp down but i agree that sbl may be the goods




The next announcement is very close and will be very positive IMO. The normal Friday pm sell down is nothing at all. Just watch what occurs when this next announcement comes out.


----------



## UPKA (19 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Hi guys, dunno if its been mentioned. Had a look at the latest annoucement on Change of Share Registry, Tim Flavel signed off the annoucement as a director. and Tim Flavel is also Black Range Minerals' company secretary. 
http://www.blackrangeminerals.com/ManagementTeam.html
dunno if there is any importance to it.


----------



## TedE (20 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



UPKA said:


> Hi guys, dunno if its been mentioned. Had a look at the latest annoucement on Change of Share Registry, Tim Flavel signed off the annoucement as a director. and Tim Flavel is also Black Range Minerals' company secretary.
> http://www.blackrangeminerals.com/ManagementTeam.html
> dunno if there is any importance to it.




If you look closely you'll see that Wood is also a director of Black Range... and I am pretty sure that Steinepreis has something to do with it as well...

They have also individually and collectively had hands in WMT, DYL, OVR (insert a further 10 or so codes)... all of which have done and are doing nicely out of resources.

I don't think it means anything other then indicating the game that Messrs Wood, Flavel and Steinepreis are in (but then again, we already know that from SBL announcements) and that they very good at playing that game to the benefit of shareholders.

See ya,
Ted


----------



## mickqld (29 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Very quiet with this one. Anyone know when next ann. may be forthcoming.


----------



## bruno (29 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



mickqld said:


> Very quiet with this one. Anyone know when next ann. may be forthcoming.




if as previously stated by hangseng that sbl and bellamelmining are going to tie in together somehow then my guess is an annoecement late next week as according to the bellamining prospectus the expected date for dispatch of holding statements is the 3 july


----------



## hangseng (30 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> if as previously stated by hangseng that sbl and bellamelmining are going to tie in together somehow then my guess is an annoecement late next week as according to the bellamining prospectus the expected date for dispatch of holding statements is the 3 july




I didn't state they are going to tie in together, I just personally believe there may be a synergy here and I did say we will have to wait and see. I don't know this as fact.

It is the location and the director relationship I have picked up on.


----------



## bruno (30 June 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



hangseng said:


> I didn't state they are going to tie in together, I just personally believe there may be a synergy here and I did say we will have to wait and see. I don't know this as fact.
> 
> It is the location and the director relationship I have picked up on.




my humble apologies hangseng i did honestly mean to have an "if" in there. 
in future i take more care before posting.

sorry mate


----------



## bruno (4 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

dont know whether anyone else can confirm this but my broker site showed a buy order for 3.5 million shares today at 4c judging by trades it looks like it may have been slowly filled during the day.
as i said i would be interested if anyone could confirm this.


----------



## Taurisk (4 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> dont know whether anyone else can confirm this but my broker site showed a buy order for 3.5 million shares today at 4c judging by trades it looks like it may have been slowly filled during the day.
> as i said i would be interested if anyone could confirm this.




Hi Bruno

Total volume for the day was  2 1/2 mill (2,545 090) with 3 lots of 500 000 buys at @4c.  HOWEVER, the buy and sell queue at EOD on Protrader is 13,725 000 -v- 13,280 000 -  sizeable amounts for this kind of share!

Thanks for the alert!

Taurisk


----------



## TedE (10 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

The following document Document has been lodged with ASIC on 09/07/2007:
>484 Change to Company Details
>484G Notification of Share Issue
>484O Changes to Share Structure

It draws ever nearer... .

Ted


----------



## bruno (10 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



TedE said:


> The following document Document has been lodged with ASIC on 09/07/2007:
> >484 Change to Company Details
> >484G Notification of Share Issue
> >484O Changes to Share Structure
> ...




great work Ted,
newbie question here, the 484 AND 484G i understand but what do you think the 484O changes to share structure entails?


----------



## bruno (10 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

forgot to ask in above post,
does anyone have any ideas re timeframe to when an announcement?

thanks


----------



## UPKA (11 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



bruno said:


> great work Ted,
> newbie question here, the 484 AND 484G i understand but what do you think the 484O changes to share structure entails?




i believe thats re-pricing of the share price, e.g. 2 shares now become 1. 
bt any news out on the rumoured aquisition with bellamel mining?


----------



## adobee (16 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Whilst this isnt to do with signature brands to speak I have been following your posts and and as a beginer I have had a look at other companies changing use;two that you might want to have a look at and give some comments are BRO and GLO
BRO with change to mining and GLO to strata management company with income flows. I might start a new thread on this topic..


----------



## ideaforlife (25 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



UPKA said:


> i believe thats re-pricing of the share price, e.g. 2 shares now become 1.
> bt any news out on the rumoured aquisition with bellamel mining?




Hi Guys, 

Any further analysis/gossip on this one? I didn't set stop loss, so quite deep in at the moment. 

Cheers


----------



## ideaforlife (31 July 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Just had a look at SBL's quarterly report. It seems mineral resources exploration is on-going and company is strong in cash. 

I short my holding in case of panic selling. What are your opinions, folks? What about Hangseng, really keen to hear your ideas.


----------



## bruno (7 August 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

anyone with any news on this one, still holding waiting and waiting for the announcement,
any news would be appreciated


----------



## hangseng (7 August 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

No sorry people I have nothing more at present. SBL remains cash flush and we can only assume they continue to pursue or have secured a resource to explore. I would have expected some more information at this point however they aren't spending a lot so it seems the status quo remains.

Bear in mind all speccie stocks have once again been hit quite hard in the recent correction and also the sp has dropped on relatively low volume compared to the large volumes bought up at higher sp's.

Only 2 choices patience or take a loss. I chose patience, for me the (potential) story remains and so does the cash and a hint of what is going on will bounce the sp right back up.

I still can nothing on an actual tie in with Bellamel apart from common directorships.


----------



## astor (27 September 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Starting to see some action over last couple of days up to 3c and sellers between 3-4c drying up quickly.  One of the only stocks i've held onto during last few months.  Wouldn't surprise me to see an announcement on resource acquisition out soon.  This has been dead for awhile then all this interest out of nowhere...Only reason I've held is past experience with ascent re-caps and past performance of woods and flavell.


----------



## ta2693 (28 September 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

I am still holding this one. I wish this news would come 2 months earlier before the big market correction. My holding cost is around 4.2c, so I am still in red. Amazingly HS knew this news to come 3 months ago. Good speculation.


----------



## ta2693 (2 November 2007)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

SBL has risen 22.86%. what is going on? I am still holding.Do they find something in africa now?
Can anyone offer me some idea?


----------



## mickqld (31 March 2008)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Finally some movement from this company.
Notice of general meeting for 28th April.

AGENDA
BUSINESS
The Explanatory Statement which accompanies and forms part of this Notice describes the matters to be considered at the General Meeting.
ORDINARY BUSINESS
1.
RESOLUTION 1 – CHANGE OF NAME
To consider and, if thought fit, to pass, with or without amendment, the following resolution as a special resolution:
“That, for the purpose of Section 157(1) of the Corporations Act and for all other purpose, the name of the Company be changed to Signature Metals Limited.”
2.
RESOLUTION 2 – RATIFICATION OF PRIOR ISSUE OF OPTIONS
To consider and, if thought fit, to pass, with or without amendment, the following resolution as an ordinary resolution:
“That, for the purpose of ASX Listing Rule 7.4 of the Listing Rules of ASX Limited and for all other purposes, Shareholders ratify the issue and allotment of 9,000,000 Options on the terms and conditions set out in the Explanatory Statement.”
Voting Exclusion: The Company will disregard any votes cast on this Resolution by a person who participated in the issue and any of their associates


----------



## happytown (12 May 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

ann this morning, million ounce gold project optioned, huge volume, sp up a meagre 200%, no typo, that's two hundred percent

cheers


----------



## Purple XS2 (13 May 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



happytown said:


> ann this morning, million ounce gold project optioned, huge volume, sp up a meagre 200%




I wish I could claim some prescience for holding this one, but the only reason I've maintained a small pocketful is that the value went so low as to make it not worth my while to sell them a while back, during my great cull of my numerous sick puppies. Having bought in the aftermath of the transition from fruit-juice to mining (mining something, somewhere, sometime ...), I'm still carrying a paper loss.

So now we know 2 out of 3: it's gold, in Ghana, err .... sometime.

Happy to have held, happy to hold. One validation for the bottom drawer strategy.


----------



## BraceFace (9 October 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

Shouldn't this thread be renamed?!

This company is now Signature Metals and they are in  the gold game now (and has been for some time).

A bit of a flurry of activity in the stock in recent weeks. Volumes way up.
Speculation on gold price maybe?
Impending announcement maybe?

Anyone follow this one who can shed some light?


----------



## Miner (9 October 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



BraceFace said:


> Shouldn't this thread be renamed?!
> 
> This company is now Signature Metals and they are in  the gold game now (and has been for some time).
> 
> ...




SBL prices have spurted recently with their announcement of a rights offer at 1 cent. The rights closes today and it will be interesting to see the price on Monday.
Disclaimer : I hold


----------



## BraceFace (9 October 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



Miner said:


> SBL prices have spurted recently with their announcement of a rights offer at 1 cent. The rights closes today and it will be interesting to see the price on Monday.
> Disclaimer : I hold




Thanks Miner.
Are you expecting a trading halt on Monday or some downwards pressure on the SP? 1c is quite a discount to todays price range (hit 2.6c earlier this morning).


----------



## Miner (9 October 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



BraceFace said:


> Thanks Miner.
> Are you expecting a trading halt on Monday or some downwards pressure on the SP? 1c is quite a discount to todays price range (hit 2.6c earlier this morning).




Brace Face

Honestly I am just speculating and there is no research or fact  with me to support any thing I say on SBL excepting I sold the original holding of SBL and exercised my rights at 1 cent


----------



## goatpointer (23 December 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

This now Signature Metals and is an active gold miner in Ghana.  It has recently had some very very good drill results which will increase the current  JORC of nearly 1 million oz to something a lot bigger.  It has other infrastructure in place and had an experienced Board.  Well worth having a look.


----------



## craigj (30 December 2009)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

this is one of the companies that gamperio in the age has recommended to watch for 2010 on that basis alone i have bought in   he loves the west african gold miners

the chart has had a nice retracement so i see now as a good buy in point


----------



## boronia (19 February 2010)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



craigj said:


> this is one of the companies that gamperio in the age has recommended to watch for 2010 on that basis alone i have bought in   he loves the west african gold miners
> 
> the chart has had a nice retracement so i see now as a good buy in point




Here's what Robin Bromby said in "Pure Seculation" recently....

You wouldn’t find a stock selling at 2.7c backed by a JORC resource of 1.2 million ounces of gold on the North American or London exchanges, but investors can load up on Signature Metals for that price. They announced their new resource figure today.

also attached is a chart indicating SBL's EV/resource oz


----------



## Purple XS2 (20 February 2010)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*



boronia said:


> Here's what Robin Bromby said in "Pure Speculation" recently....
> 
> You wouldn’t find a stock selling at 2.7c backed by a JORC resource of 1.2 million ounces of gold on the North American or London exchanges, but investors can load up on Signature Metals for that price. They announced their new resource figure today....




Attention is always welcome, but I have to question the nous of any commentator who refers to stock price by single share price (in this case $0.027) as if that was a meaningful measure.  

So, err, if someone like MHL had a 1-for-1000 consolidation, that would make their 'stock' more valuable?

Discl: I hold
Discl: I also hold MHL (but not because I thought they were 'cheap' at $0.005 )


----------



## boronia (24 March 2010)

*Re: SBL - Signature Brands*

A further 60k resource oz have been identified in an old tails dam within the Project area and it is currently being determined whether this resource may lend itself to processing thru an on-site but non-operational facility as mill feed or tails/oxide blend. 

In their half yearly statement they had about $2.5 million available which presumeably should account for the completion of the mining study and enviro approvals, some more resdef drilling and perhaps some of the mill refurb  

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20100305/pdf/01044629.pdf


----------



## gamefisherman (22 April 2010)

*SBL Signature Metals*

Does anyone know what is going on with SBL. They went into a trading halt pending some type of "significant capital raising" but now have gone into a voluntary suspension?

Any ideas why the voluntary suspension?

Thank you.


----------



## hobo-jo (22 April 2010)

Most likely because they weren't going to have the finer details of the capital raising finalised by the deadline they set of Wednesday morning. I hold and personally am not concerned, just hope existing shareholders are allowed to participate if there will be significant dilution (which sounds like there might be).

They mention that the capital raising will be a significant one, so perhaps it will be enough to fund them through to production? Hard to say, but I don't think there is need for worry.


----------



## gamefisherman (30 April 2010)

*Please comment on todays Quarterly Report*

We would greatly appreciate any comments on the latest release to the market today of SBLs new findings and activities.....What are your thoughts?

We dont really understand how to interpet mining results?

Much appreciated.....

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100430/pdf/31q2p8mx0hkc97.pdf


----------



## boronia (14 July 2010)

*Re: Please comment on todays Quarterly Report*



gamefisherman said:


> We would greatly appreciate any comments on the latest release to the market today of SBLs new findings and activities.....What are your thoughts?
> 
> We dont really understand how to interpet mining results?
> 
> ...




Here's am update on SBL.

the 5 m Cap raising is for refurb of the 350ktpa CIL plant + exploration +project expansion studies
SBL have recently been granted tenure over the lease until 2023
Production estimates (using the refurbed plant) are 11,000 - 25,000 oz in CY2011
At a cost of production of 500$/oz this stock has a mkt cap/2011 earnings multiple of 3.6x
Resource estimate is 1.27 Moz with some exploration upside to the west of the existing mined areas

Here's also a comparison of SBL with some other West Africa miners


----------



## Ding (28 July 2010)

Some interesting results released to ASX yesterday. Market seems to have listened a little bit as well. Lets hope there is some good results with the SP as well in the coming weeks.

 Anyone else along for the ride?


----------



## craigj (30 July 2010)

i ve sold out a month back and found that the share price was too often manipulated and held back upon good announcements


----------



## boronia (6 September 2010)

Nice spike in this stock today up 15% in early trade and on good volume. I guess the latest investor presentation may have generated some interest.


----------



## Ding (5 October 2010)

SP back down to 2.2C........ any more news with how the upgrade is going on the plant? Some news from SBL would be comforting.....


----------



## boronia (29 October 2010)

Ding said:


> SP back down to 2.2C........ any more news with how the upgrade is going on the plant? Some news from SBL would be comforting.....




Ding, according to the last investor presso the plant refurb is on time and on budget. Commissioning is planned for Dec/Jan and first gold pour in Jan 2011. They expect to produce 26 000 oz in year one (with the refurbed 350ktpa plant) fed from surface-stored tails and stockpiles) and 40 000 oz in year 2 with the proposed 700 ktpa upgrade.

Here is an overly simplified (and probably not particulary accurate forecast) from me.
If they produce 25 000 oz in 2011, with a sell price of $1000/oz and production costs of $500/oz that should give them $12.5 in earnings. Given their EV is 34.5 million (sp=3c) this eqates to an EV / 2011 forecast earnings ratio of 2.8 which seems like reasonable value.​
The presso also talks about the 1.2Moz JORC Rsource that has further exploration upside and the recent Manganese find of direct-ship grade ore(exploration target of 15-54 million tonnes at 25-40% Mn)


----------



## lioness (30 October 2010)

boronia said:


> Ding, according to the last investor presso the plant refurb is on time and on budget. Commissioning is planned for Dec/Jan and first gold pour in Jan 2011. They expect to produce 26 000 oz in year one (with the refurbed 350ktpa plant) fed from surface-stored tails and stockpiles) and 40 000 oz in year 2 with the proposed 700 ktpa upgrade.
> 
> Here is an overly simplified (and probably not particulary accurate forecast) from me.
> If they produce 25 000 oz in 2011, with a sell price of $1000/oz and production costs of $500/oz that should give them $12.5 in earnings. Given their EV is 34.5 million (sp=3c) this eqates to an EV / 2011 forecast earnings ratio of 2.8 which seems like reasonable value.​
> The presso also talks about the 1.2Moz JORC Rsource that has further exploration upside and the recent Manganese find of direct-ship grade ore(exploration target of 15-54 million tonnes at 25-40% Mn)




Boronia, what does that make these valued at then??

Surely 5 cents is more like it. Maybe there quarterly will add something, but chartwise it looks to be about ready for another move early next week.


----------



## boronia (6 November 2010)

lioness said:


> Boronia, what does that make these valued at then??
> 
> Surely 5 cents is more like it. Maybe there quarterly will add something, but chartwise it looks to be about ready for another move early next week.




Lioness, based on the attached if they can improve their resource base to about 2.5 million oz then a EV/resource ratio of $70/res oz is about average, which would put 5c in the ballpark. 

If you use a mutilple of say $2000 (MktCap/ forecast production oz) and a production of 20,000 oz/year this stock is fairly valued at a Mkt Cap around 40million.

If you believe the discussion 'over the road' around the AGM held, then (apparently) this company has aspirations of finding the next 10Moz resource in the Ashanti Gold belt. They fell that because their ground is along strike from Obuasi then this is at least possible. The short term production will allow them to undertake a very aggressive drilling campaign to prove up the resource.

My position is that I'm pretty comfortable with this stock as a long term hold given its fundamentals


----------



## calais (10 January 2011)

This company should update it's shareholders on it's activities of the project.
Not much news at all being so close to production. Really poor effort by the company.
Also cannot find any information on past announcements and presentations on cash costs for year1, 2, and future production from pits.
Earlier posts suggest $500, seems high considering their grade of 3.00 from tailings and stockpiles. Have to say their investor presentations are quite monotonous.
Is the Konongo project 70% owned or 90%. Who is the other party involved.

Currently not a shreholder.


----------



## maffu (13 January 2011)

This is going on my watchlist.
There seems to be some definite upside, but the lack of movement has concerned me, maybe the low quality of the gold is what's keeping it at such a small market cap.


----------



## Tekwrek (3 February 2011)

maffu said:


> This is going on my watchlist.
> There seems to be some definite upside, but the lack of movement has concerned me, maybe the low quality of the gold is what's keeping it at such a small market cap.




I heard about this stock on Monday, and have also put it on my watchlist, possible announcements forthcomming.


----------



## lenny (9 February 2011)

Hi Tekwrek, Looks like the SBL train might be leaving the station?

I got in at .029 and will look to add another position on a break of .035 as with production oh so close this stock could move to 6 or 7 cents quite quickly.


Regards
Lenny


----------



## Crom (11 February 2011)

lenny said:


> Hi Tekwrek, Looks like the SBL train might be leaving the station?
> 
> I got in at .029 and will look to add another position on a break of .035 as with production oh so close this stock could move to 6 or 7 cents quite quickly.
> 
> ...




Where do you get your 6 - 7 cents target from Lenny.

I find it difficult to assess targets on this stock and yes, I am a holder and a big believer in many good things to come from this stock.

It seems very undervalued compared to it's peer group.  In addition, it is also about to be a producer.  My feeling is that with exploration upside and being a producer, a far greater value will be assigned.

Cheers


----------



## Tekwrek (11 February 2011)

lenny said:


> Hi Tekwrek, Looks like the SBL train might be leaving the station?
> 
> I got in at .029 and will look to add another position on a break of .035 as with production oh so close this stock could move to 6 or 7 cents quite quickly.
> 
> ...




After this mornings performance i hope it is not a pump and dump stock.


----------



## Tekwrek (18 February 2011)

Crom said:


> Where do you get your 6 - 7 cents target from Lenny.
> 
> I find it difficult to assess targets on this stock and yes, I am a holder and a big believer in many good things to come from this stock.
> 
> ...



You did well today with a 17% increase.


----------



## boronia (19 February 2011)

Crom said:


> Where do you get your 6 - 7 cents target from Lenny.
> 
> I find it difficult to assess targets on this stock and yes, I am a holder and a big believer in many good things to come from this stock.
> 
> ...




Crom, I'm not sure how Lenny calculated 6-7c target but here is some of my (very conservative) estimates -

CIL plant has max capacity of 350 ktpa,
- plant up-time estimate of 80% for year one = output of 280 kt for 2011
- head grade thru the plant of 2.5 g/t @ 70% extraction efficiency = 17,284 oz in 2011
- SBL own only 70% of the Project = 12,098 oz
- at POG $1300/oz = $15.7 million in revenue
- at operating expenses of $650/oz = EBIT of $7.8 million
- Mkt Cap is $74 million at 4c last Friday which gives a PE of about 10x 2011 earnings. Gold sector PE's are running about 15x which would (perhaps) give a 6c shareprice for SBL.

The good news is that a doubling of plant capacity to 700ktpa can be done for $3-4 million which will increase output to 40-60,000 oz at 2-3 g/t and also reduce operating expenses  by 15%. I guess that they will be able to fund the plant upgrade thru 2011 earnings I just hope that they don't have to raise capital for their agressive exploration program to prove up Resources.

I've held SBL since Feb02 and still like the fundamentals on this gold spec. The 14% jump in share price on Friday was probably because of major shareholder notification by Bank of America. 

First gold pour should occur by end of Q1 and will generate some interest here.

boronia


----------



## Crom (22 February 2011)

Thanks for that Boronia. As you say, it is a conservative estimate which hopefully will be passed in the very near future!

While I have tended to trade the West African Gold stocks, and thankfully made incredible profits in the many hundreds of percents, it was because I had a good idea of targets.  Like you I believe the SBL target is significantly higher than where it is now, and as such I am happy to just hold.

There was a research report put out by CPS securities in Nov 2010 that I recently came across, and while no targets were mentioned, they advised a significant lag between per ounce valuation and mkt capitalisation relative to it's peers.  In this regard they held the view it was substantially undervalued relative to it's peers.

The Bank of America news was welcomed and of course there is further good news re increased gold intersections.  Perhaps due to the perception of this stock just being a penny dreadful, it has not been on the radar of many investors, especially with the soaring gains that have been made by the other African gold plays.  However with the Bank of America play, increasing reserves, AND becoming a producer in the very near term, I believe this stock is set to keep increasing and perhaps as other West African gold stocks did, by many many multiples!

All the best

Crom


----------



## kingkev (13 September 2011)

Anybody still watching this....................looks like a junior miner that is about to ramp up and send the sp North.  Worth watching I think


----------



## CarbonSteel (5 October 2011)

kingkev said:


> Anybody still watching this....................looks like a junior miner that is about to ramp up and send the sp North.  Worth watching I think




Yeah, me too. Looks like a goer if the gold price holds up. But that isnt looking good. Cost to recover is around $650/oz and while a GP of $1000 looks good today, the gold price may not be sustainable if Germany & france do slip into recession as predicted by Goldman Sachs a couple of days ago. (followed by the rest of Europe and the EU and then the Eastern Block and then affecting Chinas, Americas, Japans exports - i.e -major worldwide recession)  2.1B shares and 1.3M ozs. 1.3M x (best scenario) $1000 GP = $1.3B over the life of the mine. Big picture is that these shares can never be worth more than 50c. What to do? Be interested in your take on it all.


----------



## kingkev (6 October 2011)

CarbonSteel said:


> Yeah, me too. Looks like a goer if the gold price holds up. But that isnt looking good. Cost to recover is around $650/oz and while a GP of $1000 looks good today, the gold price may not be sustainable if Germany & france do slip into recession as predicted by Goldman Sachs a couple of days ago. (followed by the rest of Europe and the EU and then the Eastern Block and then affecting Chinas, Americas, Japans exports - i.e -major worldwide recession)  2.1B shares and 1.3M ozs. 1.3M x (best scenario) $1000 GP = $1.3B over the life of the mine. Big picture is that these shares can never be worth more than 50c. What to do? Be interested in your take on it all.




New player on board with 5 mill buy at 1.5c............happy with that even though some sp dillution willl be evident.  Still waiting for production costs.  Rumours out there that a bit on the high side.  Interesting to see their staffing levels gone from bugger all last year to 419 this year.  Ramping up is happening.  I am sure this new bunch would know a bit more than what we do to pump 5 mill into it.  Have seen things go the other way but appears to be som upside here.  Director put a lot of his own money into this at 2.5c

I agree....50c is out of the question even long long term, howver I would be happy to see this at 5c which is not out of the question assuming everything aligns with my lucky stars


----------



## mr. jeff (7 October 2011)

Have had a look through the latest presentation and found some interesting things.
SBL have a 1.47Moz JORC resource at 1.95g/t, 687kOz of that indicated. Quite low grade and probably explains why the SP is not excited. Their exploration results have also been low grade which is disappointing. The current mine has good intersections but appears to have been extensively worked in the past, so may be showing signs of exhaustion.

Can the followers here fill us in more, and what is coming in the next little while?
My interpretation is that they are producing 73 Oz/day (is this dore or just Au?) at maximum throughput (which may not be maintained ) which equates to $6.5 M/quarter in sales assuming cash costs hold around $650.

Upside comes from exploration and potential stockpile grades to be processed.
Market cap $28M and if they are producing a conservative 200d/yr then that is $14M/annum in profit, sustainable for quite a few years. Might need to up the ante a bit if there is to be any serious money attracted to the operation.

Comments?


----------



## mr. jeff (16 October 2011)

"RECOMMENDED TAKEOVER OFFER BY
LIONGOLD FOR SIGNATURE METALS"

"Transaction Details
The exchange ratio of one (1) LionGold share for every [34] Signature shares represents an
attractive premium for Signature shareholders. The implied offer price of $0.02 per share
(based on a LionGold share price of [SGD$0.8657 and foreign exchange rate of
$SGD1.2869: $AUD1.00]) represents:
• A 54% premium to the closing price of 1.3c per Signature Share on ASX on the
last trading day (13 October 2011) before the Announcement Date.
• A 46% premium to the one month volume weighted average price of 1.37c per
Signature Share on ASX on the last trading day (13 October 2011) before the
Announcement Date."

Ridiculously well timed entry, I swear it is skill not luck.

Price sitting at 1.6c with a 2c bid. 
Know nothing about LionGold, but sp. slightly less than issue price at the moment on SGX.


----------



## Bowser007 (21 October 2011)

For all those who are not aware on this forum there has been an action group started on Hot Copper to try and put a stop to Lion Gold takeover. 
The price offered is ridiculously undervalued and a large number of us holders feel we are being sold off down the river. 
If anyone on here feels the same please send an email to signatureaction@y7mail.com stating how many shares you hold and if you wish to be part of this action. 
We currently have over 60 holders with approx 100 000 000 shares. We need at least 100 holders or 300 000 000 shares to force an EGM. 
Basically we are trying to get a better deal than the measly 2c offer. Which in effect due to exchange rates is only 1.94 cents per share. Add to this that we believe that the inflated price of Lion Gold share price there is no guarantee that LG share price wont slump upon transfer of shares. I am sure you are all aware that it is a share swap not a cash offer as well. 
We have some very dedicated people puhing this action and advice from ASA re going forward. 
For more info please email AMAN on the above address.

Hoping for your support

Cheers

Bowser


----------



## john12 (17 September 2012)

Bowser007 said:


> For all those who are not aware on this forum there has been an action group started on Hot Copper to try and put a stop to Lion Gold takeover.
> The price offered is ridiculously undervalued and a large number of us holders feel we are being sold off down the river.
> If anyone on here feels the same please send an email to signatureaction@y7mail.com stating how many shares you hold and if you wish to be part of this action.
> We currently have over 60 holders with approx 100 000 000 shares. We need at least 100 holders or 300 000 000 shares to force an EGM.
> ...




any news on whats happening re this ???
im holding 55 560 shares


----------



## System (4 May 2015)

On May 1st, 2015, Signature Metals Limited (SBL) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, subsequent to approval by the Company's shareholders at a General Meeting on 31 March 2015.


----------

